# Sunday Disaster!



## Goldfynche (May 22, 2016)

_Just put the oven on to cook our Sunday dinner, only to find that the oven heating element has blown! We'll order another one and repair it myself.

Meanwhile dinner tonight is a pizza, done in the combi microwave!_


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2016)

Hope your dinner wasn't ruined!


----------



## jujube (May 22, 2016)

There was a great movie that was called, if I'm correct, "Pieces of April" about a hippie-type girl who is estranged from her family, but invites them all to her apartment for Thanksgiving dinner.  Natch, her oven gives out and she has to try to bake the turkey in someone else's oven.  She hasn't had good relations with her neighbors but they all help her out....one neighbor says she can put it in for 45 minutes in hers before she has to put in her pies, and then she moves it to another neighbor's oven for a half hour before he has to leave, and then on to another one until the bird is done.  She makes amends with her family AND gets more friendly with her neighbors.  Win-win.


----------



## Goldfynche (May 22, 2016)

It wasn't a problem. We are usually fairly casual with our Sunday meals. There's only the two of us so we don't make a big fuss. The pizza was fine.


----------



## Guitarist (May 22, 2016)

What kind of pizza?

What is a combi-microwave?

The "Pieces of April" story reminded me of the first Thanksgiving I remember, when we drove to my grandparents' house in Florida.  It was a parsonage, a small house with a small oven, and because there were so many of us there they had gotten a big turkey. My grandmother had to take it a neighbor's to cook in their oven and one of my two memories of this trip (I was about 3) is a very clear snapshot-like one of walking down the street to the neighbors'  house with my grandmother.  I think she was wearing a green dress but not sure about that.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

I love pizza!!  I don't eat it as often as I used to though.


----------



## Goldfynche (May 22, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> What kind of pizza?
> 
> What is a combi-microwave?.



The pizza was vegetarian one. Spinach, feta cheese, red pepper, tomato etc. One of our favourites.

A combo micro can also roast and grill your food. Unlike with a simple microwave where you must not have any metal in the oven. You use a rack to raise the food so that it cooks all round.


----------



## Guitarist (May 23, 2016)

Thanks, Goldfynche.  The pizza sounds delicious!


----------



## Goldfynche (May 23, 2016)

Anyway. I've just had a look at possible access to the element with a view to doing the job myself. But it looks like the whole oven will have to be removed. Last time I had to do this was down in London. Just a simple task of removing a back plate, disconnecting the element and replacing it. But not this time unfortunately! Have had to call a local electrician.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 24, 2016)

This happend to me one Sunday when I was roasting a duck for dinner.  Fortunately, parked outside my back door,  I have a motorhome with a gas oven, so I quickly transferred the duck and cooked it in the van.  I mentioned this on a caravanning forum and someone who obviously had just eaten some sour grapes replied that 'it must have made all the expense worth it'. 

Replacing the element was fairly easy.  
BTW, I don't like pizza at all.  I've even tried one, cooked in a proper pizza oven, in a small Italian restaurant in Italy,  but I still didn't like it.   I suppose that if I was dying of starvation and pizza was the only choice, I'd eat one.


----------



## Redd (May 24, 2016)

A BBQ will work in a pinch, even for pizza


----------



## Goldfynche (May 24, 2016)

I almost forgot! I also have a Halogen oven tucked away somewhere.


----------

